
Free [Lockdown] kids colouring and crafting pages - SpriteAttack
https://2dgameartguru.com/colour-cut-glue-craft-sheets-for-kids/
======
SpriteAttack
I had some fun with Affinity Designer as a means to help in the lockdown. I
designed a few [still adding more] sheets to print out and colour in and glue
together as small craft projects. I hope it helps, keeping some kids from
being bored and the parents from being stressed [at least a little bit]. These
are completely free to download for private use. Enjoy!

